# Moss wall-what moss to use



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Looking for suggestions here =)
I've gotten to planning on having a moss wall on the back of the tank. The shrimp will love it I hope, as will the white clouds. I figure on using plastic mesh to attach the moss. 
My question is what sort of moss do you wonderful people recommend?
I'm not entirely sure of my water parameter's currently in terms of gH and kH (we have a water softener, it buggers things royally). Whatever it is, it's high enough diy co2 doesn't put out enough to budge the pH from 8.1 so I'm not currently injecting co2. 55 watt pc over a 20 long tank for lighting, so plenty of light. 
Should i just use the unkilalble java moss?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I would say use either xmas (classic wall) or taiwan


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I second that.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

May be you can try on Singapore moss. I am getting the plastic net and try to make a moss wall for this nano tank.


----------



## pardalisjk (Dec 23, 2004)

Here is a link to some good pics of a christmas moss wall http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/christmasmossalbum/album1.html


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

Do you use any ferts? X-mas moss, taiwan moss, and singapore moss unfortunatly will not branch if conditions are poor esp. with low levels of nitrogen. All three look somewhat similar in a wall but I would agree with Gomer you'll like either christmas or taiwan moss best.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

nitorgen? as in from nitrates? *falls over laughing* oh believe me, i never have to worry about THAT problem. my tap water is 20 ppm of nitrate for criminy's sake.
But I do dose with flourish and flourish excel currently.

Edit: Thanks for the link pardalisjk! That's exactly the look i'm hoping for! I think the shrimp and white clouds will love it


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

As I know, different water parameter, temperature, CO2, lighting and fertilizer. The mosses will growing in different look. My Singapore moss in this nano with 22C. DIY CO2. No fertilizer at all. And it growing like Taiwan or Erect moss. (Some other forum members said that.)

Another nano of mine with same mosses. but temperature is 25-26C. They just growing like java moss.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I would go with taiwan or singapore, judging that this is your first wall, those mosses would be the easiest to grow. Xmas is too slow a grower for me, and I've just recently made a taiwan moss wall and its starting to grow pretty fast.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

would it be all right to have more than one moss in the wall? I just bid on a 12"x12" section of xmas moss. 
Strungout pointed out xmas gros slower than xmas which is why I ask..I'm not known for being patient  So I might have some xmas and some taiwan moss on the wall.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

In my opinion mixing mosses just doesn't look right. Go forth the xmas moss, it grows slow for me, but I know others where it grows really fast. It all depends on your conditions.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

well, I'm still waiting on the xmas moss auction and haven't found another large quantity of xmas moss yet. 
And I know it won't be the prettiest thing in the world, but for the moment I shall settle for a java moss wall, untill I can get the xmas moss anywayz. This decision comes mostly from the package I got today. Now when someone says a large portion of java moss, I usually think of maybe a baseball size clump. What I got was a solid (and I mean solid) brick about 1 inch thick, 4 inches wide and 6 inches long! 
I think that should be enough moss to cover the wall of my 20 Long.


----------

